# co 2 pistol?



## caveman (May 19, 2012)

I would like to find a semi auto pelet pistol ......

Can anyone here help,Co2 ??/


----------



## wasilvers (May 20, 2012)

Not sure a pellet pistol is out with enough pressure for hunting. Co2 will freeze in the gun with too much rapid fire. Crossman makes a semiauto pellet rifle that had a shroud on it (think most silent) called the marauder. They were trying to make it a pistol too, but not sure if its available for sale.

If you do.find one for pellets, it will be pricy - around 400 - 500

A good, accurate single shot pellet gun with co2 is the Crossman 2240 for about $70, Don't look into mods or you'll never look back!

A trustworthy website that youll want to look at is https://www.adventuresinairguns.com/ 
The owner knows his products and will.respond if you have any questions. He might know of a pistol available too.


----------



## fender66 (May 20, 2012)

It was probably 15 years ago that a friend of mine shared his competition pistol with me. Mine was a cheap CO2 and his was a single pump. Both shot the same pellet. His however was so much nicer than mine and very accurate. Not a clue as to how much he spent on it and it was so long ago that it probably wouldn't matter. My point is...not knowing what your intent is....you might want to look at those too???


----------



## Frogman Ladue (May 20, 2012)

If yer looking for something to just play with and blow holes in stuff, just get the "whomever" model from Walmart, and throw it away when it breaks. Just because it has a real gun manufacuteres name on it, doesn't mean it's good. The plastic repeaters are pretty much all junk. Gas leaks, poor function, garbage accuracy. If yer looking to hunt with it :roll: one of the all metal, bolt action, pistols will give you nice performance and something that will last. You can get into new .22 gun territory for around $150. A lot of the nice CO2 pistols exceed that price by hundreds of dollars. Personally, I'd just buy the .22. It's gonna do the same thing the air gun will, better, and I can eventually hand it down to my grandkids.


----------



## caveman (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the in put.

What i am looking to use it for is to shoot the squirrels with that are in the bird feeders.
Where i live i can't use my real 22's. As of now i am useing my 30+ yrs old crosman 760 rifle bb/pelet.
Just wanted something smaller ,that i could all ways have on me .


----------



## caveman (May 24, 2012)

wasilvers said:


> Not sure a pellet pistol is out with enough pressure for hunting. Co2 will freeze in the gun with too much rapid fire. Crossman makes a semiauto pellet rifle that had a shroud on it (think most silent) called the marauder. They were trying to make it a pistol too, but not sure if its available for sale.
> 
> If you do.find one for pellets, it will be pricy - around 400 - 500
> 
> ...







I did look at that but would just like to see one my self ,if you know what i am saying .


----------



## wasilvers (May 25, 2012)

Squirrels are devil animals -sometimes 3 perfectly placed shots don't finish them. I would definitely use a 22 caliber air gun. If I could afford it, a maurauder is top on the list, but for you, that would be a $600 investment, but it is super quiet.
The problem with a pistol comes in getting enough power to get the job done. The Crossman 2240 is a very nice gun for the money, and for less than $5 at Ace Hardware and an hour of your time, you can mod the trigger springs & polish trigger for a silky smooth, low resistance pull;, recrown the barrel for nearly extreme accuracy, and increase power (fps) for a squirrel killing machine.

I'll put up a picture of mine. The trigger pulls better than my hunting rifles, and can shoot out a dime at 10yards. I just don't have any more squirrels left to shoot anymore! ;-);-);-)


----------



## wasilvers (May 25, 2012)

Here is mine without a scope. I put a rifle barrel on it, looks like a gun the joker would pull from his pants!


----------



## atxjess (Jun 24, 2012)

I've had trouble with co2 pellet pistols jamming but this one is a revolver and I think it's worth a look since it's only 50 bucks. I personally use a co2 bb pistol for pest like coons and squirell but I'm just trying to hurt them enough to get the point across.


https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Crosman_357W_airgun_revolver/201


----------



## fender66 (Jun 25, 2012)

atxjess said:


> I've had trouble with co2 pellet pistols jamming but this one is a revolver and I think it's worth a look since it's only 50 bucks. I personally use a co2 bb pistol for pest like coons and squirell but I'm just trying to hurt them enough to get the point across.
> 
> 
> https://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Crosman_357W_airgun_revolver/201



I had one of those (or very similar) years ago. It wasn't very accurate, but it did work and was a lot of fun. The only other issue I had with it was once I loaded a co2 cartridge, I had to use it up or it would leak out over a 24 hour period. Let us know if you get this and how it works. Might be worth getting another if you have good luck with it.


----------

